# Megs APC /Super degreaser



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi
Please could somebody clarify the 'real world' differences between these two products ? I am looking for something to use for cleaning under wheelarch areas, brake calipers and door shuts etc.
1. Would both products strip wax ?
2. Because money is always a consideration, should just one be purchased, which would be better suited for the jobs/areas described ?

I am not particularly experienced with cleaning/detailing etc ; I have done a search but find some of the opinions a little confusing (there are sooo many threads!!)

Many thanks for your thoughts


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone out there who can help with this one ?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Save your money get some daisy APC and apc shouldnt strip your wax


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Super Degreaser is more powerful than APC.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Meguiar's APC is specifically designed for interior use and is a very different product to the supermarket APCs. 

However, we find Meguair's APC's usage extends much further than just the interior and it is great for a range of tasks, including underbonnet soiling, door shuts and, to an extent, wheel arches. 

Super Degreaser is far more powerful and is better for the dirtier tasks: heavily soiled engines, under arches, etcetera. It's not really any use for interior cleaning. 

Both products will strip waxes - APC will degrade them and strip them over a longer period of time, Super Degreaser will strip them very quickly.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for everyones thoughts
Rgds


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i didnt know that about the super degreaser think i might invest in some


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Meguiar's APC is specifically designed for interior use and is a very different product to the supermarket APCs.
> 
> However, we find Meguair's APC's usage extends much further than just the interior and it is great for a range of tasks, including underbonnet soiling, door shuts and, to an extent, wheel arches.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation John, is there any interior surface that Meg's APC might be too strong for? Say Alcantara seats? Vinyl/leather dash, door trim panels? What would be the recommended ratio be?

I usually do 4:1 for door shuts and wheels.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Suberman said:


> Thanks for the explanation John, is there any interior surface that Meg's APC might be too strong for? Say Alcantara seats? Vinyl/leather dash, door trim panels? What would be the recommended ratio be?
> 
> I usually do 4:1 for door shuts and wheels.


Yes, it'd be too strong for alcantara and probably some suede. I'd go with a dedicated Alcantara Cleaner for that - Raceglaze's one is excellent.

I'd use 10:1 (water/product) on very dirty leather but be sure to nourish the leather afterwards as APC can dry it out.

10:1 for all other interior surfaces should be fine: maybe 4:1 for heavily soiled floor mats.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for that John. 

One more quick question (a little off topic, sorry to OP), will using a 70% IPA for disinfecting ruin fabric, alcantara/suede seats? In the long run maybe?

What would you recommend to clean and also disinfect fabric, alcantara/suede seats? Will any APC do that?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Suberman said:


> Thanks for that John.
> 
> One more quick question (a little off topic, sorry to OP), will using a 70% IPA for disinfecting ruin fabric, alcantara/suede seats? In the long run maybe?
> 
> What would you recommend to clean and also disinfect fabric, alcantara/suede seats? Will any APC do that?


I'd keep IPA away from fabric and definitely away from suede/Alcantara.

Raceglaze produce an anti-bacterial cleaner (listed on our site) and their Alcantara cleaner is also anti-bacterial.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Meguiars APC is much much better than your typical supermarket stuff, as John said it's great for interiors. It's amazing on fabrics & carpets etc as well as being a very good cleaner for other duties. Only supermarket type i like personally is Flash lemon, Daisy is, in my opinion highly overated. I didn't like it much but many do. Megs APC is a must have i say. I've mixed bottles up for friends and they love it! 

The super degreaser is also fantastic, i would highly recomend it for the dirtier tasks. Both dilute very well indeed


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Meguiars APC is much much better than your typical supermarket stuff, as John said it's great for interiors. It's amazing on fabrics & carpets etc as well as being a very good cleaner for other duties. Only supermarket type i like personally is Flash lemon, Daisy is, in my opinion highly overated. I didn't like it much but many do. Megs APC is a must have i say. I've mixed bottles up for friends and they love it!
> 
> The super degreaser is also fantastic, i would highly recomend it for the dirtier tasks. Both dilute very well indeed


I tried today Daisy APC and is rubbish. I made different dilutions and didn`t work at all. I tried to take off some grease and didn`t touch at all!!! What is the best degreaser and also not too expensive. I know it is good the Meguiars but for the moment I want something cheaper and good until I got the money to buy some more expensive stuff.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Having tried various different APC's, Meguiars really is far superior. Autosmart G101 is also good


----------

